# Issue with FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE and Compaq ML370G1



## Simba7 (Jan 19, 2014)

I just installed FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE onto a Compaq ML370G1 and I'm having a major issue. It seems that it corrupts something in the ML370, causing it to be unresponsive after a reboot unless you pull the system battery out while powered off. Of course, afterwards, you'll need to run the SmartStart CD to get everything working again until the next reboot.

This issue doesn't appear on 9.2-RELEASE, so I wonder what changed. Has anyone else had this issue?

EDIT: Ok. I narrowed it down to the bootloader. I just have to.. yank the battery again. *sigh* I'm hoping to run an older bootloader with FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE.


----------

